# Wharfedale DV832B and blaster



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

Hey guys how do you get the ir blaster working with the Wharfedale DV832B, when i go to the setup page and scroll through set top boxes it doesnt list Wharfedale.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ashagplz said:


> Hey guys how do you get the ir blaster working with the Wharfedale DV832B, when i go to the setup page and scroll through set top boxes it doesnt list Wharfedale.:


There are a couple of pages of listings of codes for Freeview boxes. I think it will probably be one of those code sets if you try them all.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

I see you have changed from Sky to Freeview, have you run the GS again?

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fred Smith said:


> I see you have changed from Sky to Freeview, have you run the GS again?
> 
> http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm


I don't think the EPG platform in use affects the range of set top box codes offered though as far as I know. All possible set top box codes are offered regardless of the EPG platform currently selected.


----------



## ashagplz (Sep 26, 2004)

ok, it was one of the freeview codes, i didnt spot that listed first time i looked.

Cheers.

btw switched to freeview for the tivo as i have skyhd...so just keeping the tivo in a job...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ashagplz said:


> ok, it was one of the freeview codes, i didnt spot that listed first time i looked.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> btw switched to freeview for the tivo as i have skyhd...so just keeping the tivo in a job...


Good to hear you have it sorted it now and that you are keeping faith with Tivo for non HD programs.:up:


----------



## rgmward (May 16, 2006)

ashagplz said:


> Hey guys how do you get the ir blaster working with the Wharfedale DV832B, when i go to the setup page and scroll through set top boxes it doesnt list Wharfedale.


That's strange. i have just bought one of those boxes (to replace the daewoo that replaced the panasonic that replaced my nokia mediamaster that replaced an itv digital box!)

anyway, on my list, i have wharfdale in my list of boxes, and the first one listed worked fine!

not sure of the reasons for the differences in hardware lists...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

rgmward said:


> That's strange. i have just bought one of those boxes (to replace the daewoo that replaced the panasonic that replaced my nokia mediamaster that replaced an itv digital box!)...


My original 9 year old Philips DTX6370 is still working perfectly well at my mother's house, albeit that it is a little slow to change channels, especially between channels on 16QAM and 64QAM Muxes, rather than sticking to 16QAM or 64QAM. Also that box spent over 30 months running 24/7 with my Tivo.

What exactly are you doing to your Freeview boxes to keep breaking them?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

From Gary's supported STB list http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb.htm


> Wharfdale DV832B
> Supported: Use code 20030 under manufacturer Wharfdale.


I use FAST no problems at all.

IIRC the manufacturer is purely to make it easier to find the appropriate code, the actual code number is all that's important and all the Freeview codes appear under the Freeview manufacturer.


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

Is this the STB with HDMI upscaling? The one Argos sell?

Does the HDMI connection make a noticeable difference and is there an option for digital sound output for connection to home theatre?

Thanks


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ronnieg said:


> Is this the STB with HDMI upscaling? The one Argos sell?


Nope the DV832BN(2) and DV832B have SCART output. No HDMI and no digital sound output (neither of which would work with Tivo).
The HDMI Wharfdale at Argos looks interesting but as I only have an SD Tivo, TV and projector it's of no use to me at the moment.


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

> The HDMI Wharfdale at Argos looks interesting but as I only have an SD Tivo, TV and projector it's of no use to me at the moment.


Excuse my ignorance - does this mean that there is no point in me trying to find a freeview with HDMI if I am using it with TIVO? They are supposed to upscale to 1080i and I was thinking that i could then get the benefits of my HD ready TV that way either via watching TIVO in live TV mode or now playing.

Not that I can find an Argos with stock near me anyway.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ronnieg said:


> Excuse my ignorance - does this mean that there is no point in me trying to find a freeview with HDMI if I am using it with TIVO? They are supposed to upscale to 1080i and I was thinking that i could then get the benefits of my HD ready TV that way either via watching TIVO in live TV mode or now playing.


No AMc's point was that he only has an SD television so this box would make no difference to him.

If you have an HD television it might improve matters except that cheap HD upscalers like this Wharfedale box are normally of a very poor quality in terms of the resulting picture output.

A decent stand alone scaler normally costs several hundred pounds.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ronnieg said:


> Excuse my ignorance - does this mean that there is no point in me trying to find a freeview with HDMI if I am using it with TIVO?


No ignorance there, you have it spot on - *There is no point in trying to find a freeview with HDMI if [you are] using it with Tivo.*

There is no HDMI input or output on a standard UK Tivo. The best connection you will get is RGB over SCART [equivalent to 576i] which almost all Freeview boxes will output.

You could connect a new HDMI Wharfedale directly to your TV using HDMI and watch it directly with no connection to Tivo then use another SCART Freeview for Tivo. There is no way to sensibly connect the HDMI output to Tivo for recording or LiveTV.

Pete77's point about scalers is valid but there is a small proviso. An multipurpose external scaler which takes a variety of analogue input signals upscales then outputs digitally over HDMI is expensive. Decompressing a standard digital DTT signal and specifying an unecrypted 1080i digital output is simply a setting for the decoder chip. Most MPEG decompression chips will be capable of that output resolution so it shouldn't require much more hardware effort than specifying 576i output over SCART.
When all's said and done the internal Freeview on an HD Ready TV is doing the same thing as the HDMI Wharfedale and given the price of them isn't in the £1000's any more this isn't expensive technology any more. It is entirely possible that the SCART and HDMI boxes share a common system board and only differ in the the wiring of the output stage - I've never pulled the lid of either so there is no way to be sure!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I bet the Freeview HDMI out is only 576i, so same resolution as SCART.

My mate has a cheapy DVD player (Argos ?) connected to his LG LCD panel via HDMI and thought the picture looked wonderful as he thought it was being upscaled by the player. I "popped" his bubble when I read the LG instructions and found out how to get the panel input status on screen and it said 625i @ 50Hz.

This also explained why the DVD player didn't work on an early Pioneer panel (HiDef) we had as that would only accept 720p/i and 1080p/i via HDMI (fine via SCART @ 576i), which is a bit of gotcha. A Panasonic HiDef was OK (or was it the other way round, can't remember, but one didn't work).

Anyway the main advantage of HDMI, when I have worked with it, is only one nice and easy to bend and use cable is needed and you get video and sound all in one. Now as for HDCP....don't get me started on that.....


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

For clarification
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5321186/Trail/searchtext>WHARFDALE+HDMI.htm

"Upscale to 1080i resolution." is listed in the product details so it either does it or you could take it back.
In fact they do a range of DVD players, recorders with and without harddisks that all claim 1080i so might be worth a look.

A single HDMI lead certainly looks like a bonus if you're planning on wall mounting a flat screen or wiring from a media cupboard.


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

> There is no point in trying to find a freeview with HDMI if [you are] using it with Tivo.


just come back from Argos after buying one to find an update to the thread!

Havent had time yet to sort it out but according to user manual you can choose the upscale res to match the TV and 1080i is an option.

So presumably then (and I failed to think about this correctly) I connect it to TIVO with scart and to TV with HDMI. Thus in theory if I watch TV (not TIVO live TV) the HDMI should upscale and if its TIVO it will be 576i

AS HDMI carries digital sound i am also hoping I will benefit from better surround sound through my Yamaha YSP

As a footnote, I am actually in the process of changing my Pace cable box for a V+ box and was going to use V+ instead of Tivo. Then I read a thread which reminded me that Tivo has many more features than V+ so i wanted to keep it and came up with this ideal of operating Tivo from a freeview box as I cant do it from V+ which has HDMI(cos when you use HDMI it negates the other scart outputs). So my plan is basically to swap the current pace box for freeview and have an additional V+ box to take advantage of HD transmissions.

Now I am hoping Tivo will have codes for the Wharfedale I have purchased


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

ronnieg said:


> Havent had time yet to sort it out but according to user manual you can choose the upscale res to match the TV and 1080i is an option.


 For the best results you should probably choose the same format as your panel - 720p unless you have a recent 1080 line TV


ronnieg said:


> So presumably then (and I failed to think about this correctly) I connect it to TIVO with scart and to TV with HDMI. Thus in theory if I watch TV (not TIVO live TV) the HDMI should upscale and if its TIVO it will be 576i


As long as the box is prepared to output both simultaneously that will work. You won't see warnings that Tivo is about to change channel which could mean recordings or suggestions interupt your viewing. No pause or rewind either obviously.


ronnieg said:


> AS HDMI carries digital sound i am also hoping I will benefit from better surround sound through my Yamaha YSP


All Freeview transmissions are stereo at best which can carry Dolby ProLogic if the original programme was encoded that way. You may get better quality as the Yamaha will be getting a digital audio signal straight from the transmission without an analogue conversion in the Freeview box. You won't get any 'better' surround sound than Doby Prologic II.

For control I'd try code 20030 under Wharfdale to begin with 

Just for my own curiosity - Does the box have a digital audio output as well as an HDMI socket?


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

not digital output for audio but does have left and right phono jacks for connection to external hi fi
But probably I would be better using the TV input on the YSP which will have the HDMI


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

I tried it last night and can report that the code for Wharfedale does indeed work on this model.

However my remote wasnt working and as I found it a little on the large size (the box) to fit in my cabinet I decided to use that (remote not working) as my excuse to Argos to claim a refund and after all that took it back!
I did try the HDMI feed but quite frankly i dont know what I am looking for! I have a new Panny anyway which gives a very good picture so I dont really know if the upscaling worked. 

Having read the V+ v Tivo thread again I have decided to retain my original cable box for use with TIVO and use the new V+ box (coming tomorrow) for HD viewing. As I use the wands I dont need line of sight and can stuff the original Pace box behind the rack somewhere!

Thanks for all your replies.


----------

